# Фортепианный концерт: Жюльен Куртц, Жюль&#1077



## laertida

*Фортепианный концерт: Жюльен Куртц, Жюль&#1077*

Дорогие друзья!

В субботу, 19 апреля 2014, в 14.00 
в концертном зале Эстонской церкви Яани Кирик (ул. Декабристов, 54) состоится фортепианный концерт 
с участием лауреатов Международного конкурса пианистов-любителей "Фортепианные мосты" - 2011 Жюльена Куртца и Жюльена Ломбардо (Франция, Париж)!

Будем рады видеть вас!

Тел.: 938 93 99


----------



## joen_cph

I did a Google translate:


Dear friends! 
On Saturday, April 19, 2014, at 14.00 
in the concert hall of the Estonian church Jaani Kirik (street Decembrists, 54) held a piano concert 
with the participation of the International Piano Competition winners amateur "Piano Bridges" - 2011 Julien Julien Kurtz and Lombardo (Paris, France)! 
Looking forward to seeing you! 
Tel.: 938 93 99


----------



## laertida

Thank you)) 
This concert will be held in St Petersburg, Russia!
We will be glad to see everyone who will be in St Petersburg this time, 
as well as on all our following events!


----------

